# Paracord grenade keychain



## dylan_chase149 (Jul 27, 2014)

How does it look?


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks good, I would proudly put my keys on it.


----------



## dylan_chase149 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. I make mines with the diamond knot at the top. It's a popular selling item for me.


----------

